# My small spare bedroom theater



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

This is for anyone else out there that wants to do a small theater in a spare room, but not sure if you can pull off, you can.

My room is 12'x9'6", with the back part of the room 11" wide and 9' ceilings. The room offers excellent immersion, and being that it is so small it did not break the bank. I have excellent light control and airflow is not an issue. The projector is throwing from about 10', and seating is 8.5'. Screen size is a custom 82.5" and is the perfect distance for my wife and I. A lot of content we watch is 2.35:1 so that cuts the size down a little more, but we like to sit close in the theater so why not in our own home. The only downside to a smaller theater is it can only really hold 2-3 people.


































Epson 8350 projector
Carada 82.5" custom cinema white screen
Pioneer 1020k receiver
Energy Take Classics 5.1
Panasonic DMP85k Blu Ray
Row of 2 Eros Home Theater seats


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey, thats a nice setup! Good use of the space you have.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

When the lights go out and the movie begins the room dimensions become very irrelevant. Nice job sir.


----------



## soup3184 (Nov 7, 2010)

That's a nice system you have there. My nephew has a home theater about that size and with similar seats and it's a great set up.


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep,any room size will make it a a "home theater". Well done!.  :yikes:


----------

